# Bear take down



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Can anybody tell me what a 1970 Bear take down B riser serial # below 1900 still in the plastic wrap still on the riser with limbs also never shot is worth
Gary


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Which model recurve is it?


----------



## kurtbel5 (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you talking a wood riser or the Bear Mag riser? one is a worth a couple of hundred, the other closer to 5


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks my buddy just got a $4000.00 offer for two both wood in new condition


----------



## kurtbel5 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bear had a wood riser with green stripe made later than those, that goes for around $500 but yours are indeed big money risers! AWESOME


----------

